# FEMA Safe Room Construction Prints



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Any one building safe rooms with block? I have a request to build one and I can find a lot of talk about the rooms, but a little short on prints and details.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i have built one that doubled as the homeowners clothes closet.we had no plans or specs.laid it like any block building with the exception of vertical rebar in all cells and rebar in the bond beams.we poured it solid and left rebar exposed by about 8 inches for the poured top.had one steel frame door.
i dont know if it would pass fema inspection,but i dont know how you could build it any stronger than we did.:thumbup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We built one that was also the master bath in the middle of the house on the first floor. It wasn't block. We used 3/4" t&g plywood over the studs all around before the drywall. The ceiling was also ply. Supposed to be almost as strong as block without the extra foundation requirements.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I will take Stackers any day over 3/4 ply. I saw something that said 2 layers of 3/4 ply, with a layer of 14 ga steel on studs doubled up. That might be close to fully grouted 8" cmu, but I doubt it.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

stacker said:


> i have built one that doubled as the homeowners clothes closet.we had no plans or specs.laid it like any block building with the exception of vertical rebar in all cells and rebar in the bond beams.we poured it solid and left rebar exposed by about 8 inches for the poured top.had one steel frame door.
> i dont know if it would pass fema inspection,but i dont know how you could build it any stronger than we did.:thumbup:


How did you tie it in to the floor/foundation?


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

we pinned it with the rebar.just as we would do on any block building.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's some FEMA info:

http://www.fema.gov/library/viewRecord.do?id=1536

http://www.wbdg.org/ccb/DHS/fema453.pdf


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

dakzaag said:


> Any one building safe rooms with block? I have a request to build one and I can find a lot of talk about the rooms, but a little short on prints and details.


I've built several using mostly solid concrete, but have done a couple using the 8" cmu with concrete fill and concrete deck. 

Look at the or google the puplication "FEMA 320" guidelines which gives a pretty good representation into what is required for a storm shelter. But with that said, if you are to exceed say a 6' x 8' shelter, you will probably need to consult with an engineer.

There are a lot of factors to consider on the design and especially where you live. If you are in OK or the South or Midwest, there is really no safe place above ground. I seen numerous tornado devastation sites and trust me, you do not want to be above ground. 

Just remember, all you have to do is stop a 3000 lb. object traveling 300 miles per hour. Think about for a while. 

Then again, anything is better than nothing.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Done some clean rooms, no safe rooms.

If they are constructed sort of the same, I can help, though I doubt they are. If not hopefully between Griz' links and our experts here you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks to Griz I have several links to excellent detail and specifics. Interesting story behind this one, if it actually comes through I will share specifics and pics. 

As far as stopping a 3000 lb object traveling 300 mph, well show me anything above ground that can accomplish that and I will be impressed. Problem with an underground bunker is the reluctance to use them until it is too late. Esp. with an older person or someone with disabilities. If the safe room is not readily accessable, it will likely be vacant in most threatening situations. 

FEMA has some very detailed specs for 250 mph winds and 100 mph 2X4's. Will a safe room survive a direct hit from an F 5 tornado? I will take my chances in the one it looks like we are going to build sooner than a closet in the center of the house. :thumbup:


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

May 24, 2011 we had an F4 come through here. I know personally of three families that took direct hits, were below ground, and survived just fine. Houses completely blown away. One family was in a sloped front top partially submerged concrete shelter. The other two were in the steel types they install here in the garage with sliding doors below ground. 

And I know two families who rode the twister out in above ground safe rooms. Both were constructed of 8" concrete walls with a 12" concrete top. Both of these families were on the outer edge of the destruction path and did not take direct hits. In fact, these two families were on the same side of the street with two lots between them. The one and only house between was completely destroyed down to the slab. Although I am glad they did not take a direct hit, it would have been interesting to see how the "above ground" concrete storm shelter would have performed. 

Of course consider that here in OK, we have a pretty extensive amount of prior notice here. So normally this gives folks time to get in their shelters and get prepared. 

Also one of the key components to any storm shelter is the door.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

cdkyle said:


> And I know two families who rode the twister out in above ground safe rooms. Both were constructed of 8" concrete walls with a 12" concrete top. Both of these families were on the outer edge of the destruction path and did not take direct hits. In fact, these two families were on the same side of the street with two lots between them. The one and only house between was completely destroyed down to the slab. Although I am glad they did not take a direct hit, it would have been interesting to see how the "above ground" concrete storm shelter would have performed.



Fully grouted block with rebar tied into the foundation/slab will survive a direct hit from tornado winds. If the tornado picks up a car and slams it into the structure, it will be destroyed, but the contents and people inside will be safe if it was constructed with the proper reinforcement and specified overlap etc. The forces we are talking about are extreme and very few if any typical structures will survive a direct hit. 

The issue with in ground bunkers is simply the decision of when to use them and when to sleep in your own bed. I have a full basement that is furnished and my kids sleep down there every night. I have yet to go down there during a storm and we have lived here over ten years. When I think about it, it is really foolish. With the couches and beds we have down there, we should spend 5-7 nights a year down there cause you never know. 

We got a weather radio that has an alarm to wake us up at night when storms are threatening. After three months we unplugged it and haven't used it since. Every little thunderstorm had the dumb thing going off and waking us up. Sometimes two hours after the storm had passed the stupid thing was sounding the alarm. Classic case of crying wolf. Since I live three miles from an incoporated village, (no stop lights here.) and 15 miles from a town with a full time fire department, we are on our own to recognize a severe storm and react to it. 

I readily admit I don't take the threat of tornado and severe storms seriously enough. I am seriously thinking of taking the profit from this job, (if I get it) and beefing up my tornado safety preperation. I have been thinking of redoing the bathroom in the basement any way and I can do the work myself.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

dakzaag said:


> Fully grouted block with rebar tied into the foundation/slab will survive a direct hit from tornado winds. If the tornado picks up a car and slams it into the structure, it will be destroyed, but the contents and people inside will be safe if it was constructed with the proper reinforcement and specified overlap etc. The forces we are talking about are extreme and very few if any typical structures will survive a direct hit.
> 
> The issue with in ground bunkers is simply the decision of when to use them and when to sleep in your own bed. I have a full basement that is furnished and my kids sleep down there every night. I have yet to go down there during a storm and we have lived here over ten years. When I think about it, it is really foolish. With the couches and beds we have down there, we should spend 5-7 nights a year down there cause you never know.
> 
> ...


Dazagg, If I had a basement, I think that is what I would do, for what its worth. I would build say a 8' x 8' if the space allows out of 8" cmu's, rebar at minimum of every other cell, hollow metal door and frame (with 3 dead bolts), and set forms up for an 8" - 12" concrete deck with rebar on a min of 12" OC. Get a line pump and pump concrete pump mix into cmu cells and deck all in one pour. Super strong shelter and especially in a basement. 

If I can be of assistance, just pm me. I can draw that up in a hearbeat. Also, I have a little insight into the door and frame. A FEMA rated & labeled door and frame runs about $1600. ouch. You can get that same door for about $700, just not labeled. Or if you have some metal working ability, you could make your own for less.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.survival-spot.com/survival-blog/10-impressive-doomsday-bunkers/[/URL]http://www.survival-spot.com/survival-blog/10-impressive-doomsday-bunkers/


----------



## RSims (Apr 7, 2010)

Late coming across this conversation
I have a request to build a safe room that doubles as a fire safe room for material goods. I am building a SCIP (Structural Concrete Insulated Panel) structure and if I was in an area where block was common I would consider it. Concrete is the best option in my mind.


----------

